# Orientation of photographs



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Especially for John ... few beers last night in a dog friendly pub.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was in a "dog friendly" pub other day where someone allowed their dog on the seat. The bar staff asked him to get the dog off the seat. The dog owner apologised and returned the dog to the floor. Respect all round.

Are you going to identify your pub or do you think that would do them or yourself no favors?

I'm surprised it hasn't fallen off at that angle.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

John-H said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't fallen off at that angle.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised it hasn't fallen off at that angle.


Which brings up another issue with the imaging on the site ... click the image and it rotates 45 degrees.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Which brings up another issue with the imaging on the site ... click the image and it rotates 45 degrees.


Yes I did notice that. Click on it again and it enlarges it to the size of a bear. I'd let it sit wherever it wanted.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


When I click the attachment the dog is still held by suction and defying gravity. I suspect it's a phone thing interpreting something in the graphic.

Where you horizontal or vertical when you took the picture?

Did the dog carry you back home afterwards?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

I posted the image from my iPad and he was sat there fine. He's sat there fine when I click on the image now. It's not the only image I've had rotate when uploading recently either.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

˙ǝsɹɐ ǝɥʇ uᴉ uᴉɐd ɐ s,ʇI


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've had it before with my phone - the image looks fine on the phone in any orientation because it knows which way up it was taken and rotates it depending on which way up the device is now to match the original photo to the device as it was held at the time so up is up and down is down.

I don't think the forum reads the orientation but displays the image in order from beginning to end of file with no rotation.

The question then comes, what does the same device do when looking at the thumbnail or the full image and if that orientation data is preserved.

My question about being vertical or horizontal wasn't entirely related to the amount of cider consumed :wink:


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

the code that generates the thumbnail is ignoring the metadata in the image file. a 1-line fix for the webmaster (whomever that is)


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

That'll be '*Ruffwear*'. Just drop him a PM and let him know.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

As this has now turned into a site support issue and off topic to the original thread: *here* I've split the thread and moved the relevant comments here for attention.

As far as I remember the photo upload and resizing is a mod pack forum upgrade done many years back before mobile devices proliferated.

If it's a mod pack there may or may not be an upgrade available. There is probably an alternative pack or even a forum upgrade which would handle the orientation data - but have a care....

Anyone changing the mod pack would need to test and check it does not affect existing posts adversely. There may or may not be a mod pack available for this older version of pbpBB forum software.

Upgrading the forum software runs the risk of stopping other existing mod packs from working e.g the garage which is now unsupported. There's probably a newer garage type package but I wouldn't want everyone to have to re-submit their entries. We'd lose a lot of history unless someone handles everything carefully.

So this is unlikely to be a five minute job.

Anyway, over to site support to look into, ideally after the missing user data, that went missing after the mobile site extension was added, is fixed and restored. Thanks.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Roller Skate said:


> Especially for John ... few beers last night in a dog friendly pub.


Hello there,

Just wanted to ask what device and browser you are using?
Are you on iOS?

Best regards,

Ed


----------

